# engine management light flashing



## postmanplod (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi TTOC,
Just got a gorgeous black TT roadster (55) plate three weeks ago. It's the 150 model. Engine management light has lit up this morning. Car running like a tractor.
I have read various things. Is it the coil pack or air flow meter. 
I have read to disconnect battery to reset light but should I just take to my local garage.
Cheers Postmanplod (Simon)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Simon, If running like a tractor, then probably a coil pack, really needs a VagCom scan to pinpoint, or remove / replace one coil at a time, the one that makes no difference is the faulty one. 
Ring Audi dealer with Reg/Chassis you may get them all replaced FOC with their "product enhancement" scheme.
Hoggy.


----------



## pauljamesbarrow (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't discount the possibility that it is a failing brake light switch. This happened to my 3.2 dsg last year. What happens is that the brake switch starts to fail and sends a signal to the engine management system to stop sending fuel to the engine. - because it thinks you are braking and so don't need fuel. The engine loses power and limps along - sometimes it struggles to get up hills. As the previous respondent says the fault analysis should identify this. Tell me what it was when you know.


----------

